

Ask HN: Who uses Sublime Text in Vintage Mode? - misterparker

I sure love it. But I feel like I&#x27;m alone in this. Anyone else?
======
cookrn
Did you start with vim on the command line? Or did you learn vim-style through
Vintage Mode?

~~~
misterparker
I learned vim-style through vintage style. But then I started spending a lot
more time in vim on the servers. I've added custom key bindings to sublime to
add to the vim-ishness. (ie } or { to jump to blank lines)

